# [IO-Compress] Échoue à la compilation - (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Lors de la mise à jour de le système sur un ordi de chez moi (711 paquets à installer  :Very Happy: ), je rencontre un problème lors de la compilation de IO-Compress. Voici le message d'erreur :

```
>>> Installing perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021

 * checking 30 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Unzip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Base.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Gunzip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Inflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/AnyUncompress.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/AnyInflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Bunzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/RawInflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Inflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Identity.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Bunzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Base.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Gzip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Bzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/RawDeflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Deflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zip/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Base/Common.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Gzip/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zlib/Extra.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zlib/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Bzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Identity.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Deflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/File/GlobMapper.pm

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.015

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/File/GlobMapper.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Base.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Base/Common.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/AnyUncompress.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Base.pm

 * 

 * perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Deflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Identity.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Deflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Gzip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Gzip/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/RawDeflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zip/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zlib/Constants.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Zlib/Extra.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Identity.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Inflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/AnyInflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Gunzip.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Inflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/RawInflate.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Unzip.pm

 * 

 * perl-core/IO-Compress-Bzip2-2.015

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Adapter/Bzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Compress/Bzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Adapter/Bunzip2.pm

 *    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/IO/Uncompress/Bunzip2.pm

 * 

 * Package 'perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.
```

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sun Jan 24, 2010 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

tout est écrit dans le premier paragraphe  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> You can use a command such as `portageq
> 
>  * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a
> 
>  * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do
> ...

 

EDIT, si le resultat ne donne que le programme IO-compress c'est donc pas un problème. Alors tu peux utiliser un FEATURE="-collision-protect" ermge ton prog. Vérifie la bonne orthographe de la commande FEATURE etcetc.

----------

## Mickael

y'a aussi les solutions dans le forum : exemple ici

have fun!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Bah voui, 'ffectivement...

----------

## Mickael

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Bah voui, 'ffectivement...

 

s'pas grave, tant que tu t'en sors, et ça laisse une trace dans le forum francophone pour d'autres, moi par exemple, haaa qui sait  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Tant mieux alors  :Smile:  J'ai souvent l'impression de poster des trucs débiles ^^

----------

